# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  :cool:Induce a lucid dream[Audio]mp3

## LucidInCuB!zt

*I H8 Reality* had posted about him listening to an Audio file he found or posted on youtube that basically gave him 10 lucids in one nigh(if I may be corrected) 
Anyway, I've read most comments on youtube about this Audio and how it had worked for those who have tried it so I basically Ripped it into an mp3 format so that those who wanted it can now basically have it.

Note: This audio is exactly the same as the one from the video on youtube.

I took the time to Upload it so you can Download it so here's the link to the mp3 file =)

http://www.mediafire.com/?4mvs7fm2ity      have fun and happy lucid dreaming  ::borg:: 


Supposevly you have to listen to this audio before bed or while you sleep [It's all up to you] have fun=)

----------


## javier__cantu

Thank you!

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Wow this is nice. Thanks LucidInCuB!zt!

----------


## TommyDubbin

Wow.  Is this for real?  Thanks a bunch!

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Just listening to this while browsing the forum gives me an almost hypnotic effect.  ::dreaming::

----------


## tommo

when did *I H8 Reality* say this?

----------


## philquiet

> when did *I H8 Reality* say this?



In the "Wow 10 LDs Last Night" topic. 

Thank you! It sounds great! Do it work with bineural beats alone?

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

Yep, It depends on what type of beats you use. Some are much effective than others :smiley:

----------


## Randy

I've tried the one posted above and I've had some results I got the tangling and hypnotic state I came across another one I just uploaded it it's here: http://ia300125.us.archive.org/1/ite...eam_Preset.mp3
It's 10 minutes long and I've had 4 spontaneous Lucid Dreams just weird ones about food and I just woke up hungry LOL. tell me what you think of this one it's 10 mins long.

----------


## CrimsonWolf

I'm gonna try this tonight, i'll report back on it tomorrow.

----------


## kyle092

would using a stereo work just as good as headphones?

----------


## CrimsonWolf

Well, I tried it out. I listened to it twice before I went to sleep, and sadly I had no lucid dream. It may work for others, but it didn't for me.

----------


## kornwithakay

Whats the youtube video/ H8rs post ? link

----------


## Sugarglider11

Thats really weird, It made me feel really out of it the at first.

now its like white noise, this is very different that the ones a member of the site made.

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

> would using a stereo work just as good as headphones?



I'd recommend headphones, much effective :tongue2:

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

> Whats the youtube video/ H8rs post ? link



I kind of forgot, but if you bump up into the thread  "Wow 10 Lucids last night"

That's where I H8 Reality has the link to the video :smiley:

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

> I've tried the one posted above and I've had some results I got the tangling and hypnotic state I came across another one I just uploaded it it's here: http://ia300125.us.archive.org/1/ite...eam_Preset.mp3
> It's 10 minutes long and I've had 4 spontaneous Lucid Dreams just weird ones about food and I just woke up hungry LOL. tell me what you think of this one it's 10 mins long.




This is pretty cool, makes me feel numb. I think it would help one relax when trying to fall asleep or trying a WILD. Very nice Audio :smiley: 

This can also aid meditation. I'd usually listen to it while meditating. nice upload ::D:

----------


## Xox

Wow, thanks a lot and great find!  :smiley:

----------


## Snivellus

Technically, this shouldn't do anything. 

Binaural beats HAVE to have stereo headphones because different notes are played in each ear. When you put them together, it makes a kind of vibrating sound. If you take one earphone off, you should only hear one straight note. 

But, when you take a earphone off with this mp3, you still hear the vibrating sound. This means that the different notes aren't separated into each ear...
Well, hopefully I'm wrong. I'm just putting this out there from what I understand of BB.

----------


## westonci

yea you need headphones for it to work

----------


## b12

> Technically, this shouldn't do anything. 
> 
> Binaural beats HAVE to have stereo headphones because different notes are played in each ear. When you put them together, it makes a kind of vibrating sound. If you take one earphone off, you should only hear one straight note. 
> 
> But, when you take a earphone off with this mp3, you still hear the vibrating sound. This means that the different notes aren't separated into each ear...
> Well, hopefully I'm wrong. I'm just putting this out there from what I understand of BB.



Cross each tone into each opposite ear and you'll have a more powerful effect.

Example:
Layer 1: R: 99, L: 101
Layer 2: R: 101, L: 00

You'll hear that warbling in each single ear as well as both ears together. When you do this, it gives the same warbling effect but i'm guessing that when you're changing your brainwaves with these beats symmetry is always good -- left hem/right hem.

----------


## Randy

> This is pretty cool, makes me feel numb. I think it would help one relax when trying to fall asleep or trying a WILD. Very nice Audio
> 
> This can also aid meditation. I'd usually listen to it while meditating. nice upload



Thanks, I'll try and find others to experiment with.

----------


## jamous

OK, this could be a very very effective tool for gaining lucidity. I haven't had a lucid in several weeks, but listen: I read this post, I downloaded the mp3, I listened to not even the entire thing, and... sure enough... I had the longest, most vivid and unique lucid dream I have ever had.

MIGHT be coincidence. I'm listening to it right now though, so I'll reply back tomorrow.

----------


## KBA

I'm highly skeptical this could work. Youtube uses single track (Monotone) audio. So stereo headphones would make no difference.

----------


## Super FZL

This sounds like it could work.  I'll have to try it when I get an iPod.  How long do I listen to it?

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

You can listen to it while your falling sleep. It's much effective that way. :tongue2:

----------


## King K

> I'm highly skeptical this could work. Youtube uses single track (Monotone) audio. So stereo headphones would make no difference.



Exactly, I suppose that it's supposed to be a binaural beat, but YouTube compression is monaural, which nullifies the effect, but if it's not supposed to be a binaural beat (which I doubt), sounds that yield effects helpful in dreaming and meditating usually are of low theta frequencies such as 7Hz, which are not heard by human ear and most earphones/headphones can't reproduce, these frequencies are removed by mp3 compression too, so...  ::?:

----------


## roobles

i have listened to this a few times and it sounds to me that it is a helicopter, I can literally picture a guy walking around a helicopter in a field with a sound recorder. it has been severely altered in a few parts, but if you know engines in any form, sit and listen to this with eyes closed, and you'll agree.
I'm gonna try this tonight,although if a helicopter noise helps me have a lucid dream, i'm all for it.

----------


## Dupreesdiamonds

This track gave me my first controlled lucid dream
so I thank it for that

the second one that happened an hour after it, I did on my own...because the headphones hurt
but them mp3 I think helped get a lot  ::D:

----------


## Woozie

I've tried this using both Brainwave generator and I-doser with binaural beat presets aimed at relaxation and/or Lucid Dreaming. Can't say i've had much luck with it. 

Is there anyone here who knows more about binaural beats? Because i'm wondering whether my hearing impairment affect the effectiveness of this. 

Here's the thing. My left ear is functioning 100%, while my right ear is at.. Maybe 40% capacity. I can hear the binaural beats in both ears, but only faintly in my right ear. So will that mess it up you think?

----------


## Clairity

> Is there anyone here who knows more about binaural beats? Because i'm wondering whether my hearing impairment affect the effectiveness of this. 
> 
> Here's the thing. My left ear is functioning 100&#37;, while my right ear is at.. Maybe 40% capacity. I can hear the binaural beats in both ears, but only faintly in my right ear. So will that mess it up you think?



Woozie, it is possible that this could present a problem. 

My CD player has a balance knob so that I can either make the sound balanced in both speakers (or ears if using headphones) or louder in one side. If you downloaded this mp3, burned it onto a CD and then used a CD player which has a balance feature.. it might help.

----------


## Woozie

Thanks Clairity, I will try that.  :smiley:  

I only have an Ipod which doesn't have a Balance feature, but I can use my computer for that. I've got "TV headphones" so the cord kinda stretches across 2 rooms  ::D: 

I find listening to binaural beats very relaxing for some reason. Sometimes if I just lie still and focus on the beats I get into the same state I do while attempting WILD.

----------


## Randy

Yeah they're effective I dreamed about a series of numbers and i played them on the lotto I dreamed of 8's and 9's I played 898 and 998 boxed it comes 869 I was mad that 6 was a 9 but turned upside down next time I'll play it both ways but the lotto was far from my mind when this happened i just saw those 8's and 9's in a dream aand thought about playing them on the lotto and I came very close.

----------


## dfx

As someone pointed out earlier, these aren't binaural beats. Works as a great placebo though. Sorry to rain on your parades.  :smiley:

----------


## Pengwin64

> As someone pointed out earlier, these aren't binaural beats. Works as a great placebo though. Sorry to rain on your parades.



   So does anyone know or have any tracks with real binaural beats I can use to sleep?

----------


## tommo

> I find listening to binaural beats very relaxing for some reason. Sometimes if I just lie still and focus on the beats I get into the same state I do while attempting WILD.



Lol, that's what binaural beats are designed to do.  That, and make you energized.
Binaural beats CANNOT make you LD, they can however make you relaxed by slowing your brainwaves thus making you susceptible to suggestion.  When played over an audio track telling you to check your reality etc. this can help you become lucid.

----------


## velvet

I'm going to try this right now, Ill post the results later on.

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

> So does anyone know or have any tracks with real binaural beats I can use to sleep?





http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=48481

If you haven't already, try this track. Description is on there  ::D:

----------


## summoned

I downloaded this yesterday and planned to listen to it in my dream so that I can LD. Then I never did it. BUt I did have a dream that I was in bed and I had this song on my iPod. In my dream I was wearing my head phones and listening to this track. And I STILL didn't get a LD!  :tongue2:

----------


## velvet

I tried it but I didn't get lucid, I thought the sound was kind of annoying.

----------


## Amr

Thank you

----------


## spellbee2

This thread is almost 9 years old, and none of the original posters are on the forum anymore. Please don't post in old threads - this is called necroposting and is against forum rules.

 :lock:

----------

